# Tape Question



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Could anyone let me know if it matters if you fall asleep during a session (and your machine does not stop) and you are already listening to the second recording when you wake?Whenever I do the session, I tend to get so relaxed that I sleep. No problem when the session is the last one on the cd, but when it's the first one, there is no way I can stop it, but I can have the same session repeat itself.Problems with this??Thanks for any input.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I wouldn't think so but maybe others can advise you more specifically. I understand Mike is sick this week.Bada


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

From what I remember it's not the best thing to do. Is there someone who can come in and turn off your CD player?


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

MartyG,Just a question - are you doing the Cd/tape in the evening, perhaps after work?If so, you may want to change your routine and do first thing in the morning, before work. I'll look forward to your reply.Chris


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Marty, It might matter yes. If your CD player is programmable, I would try to program it to stop at the track you want it to. If it isn't programmable, Jackie's idea for another person's assistance in becoming aware of the end of the session is a good one. However if that isn't possible, Chris's idea of switching the time you listen may help. If all else fails,







perhaps using a kitchen timer to go off after the session is complete might help, as long as the ticking of it doesn't disturb you. Maybe sitting it far enough away from you to not hear the ticking so much but close enough to you that you would hear it go off. Or using your regular alarm or a clock radio alarm may be possible. But I believe the sessions are meant to be listened to in the order of the schedule for best results. So skipping to the head of the class may not work in this case.







BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

assuming your CD players isn't programmable, would it be an option to tape each session and play the tape instead of the CD?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It won't hurt you, but i would think it does matter. If possible try not to listen to the next session on the CD if you are not supposed to. Like the others said, it would be better to program your CD player to play the one track. I used to set mine on sleep so it owuld just turn off at the end of the track. If not, you could burn them onto seperate CDs (that is if you have a CD burner). Or onto tape as BQ (i think) said.Good luck!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I suggested making tapes and nikki burning CDs. ugh, showing my age


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nikki, Thanks but no it twasn't me who suggested that, (I believe it was NM) cause I actually did not know one could record a CD onto a cassette. Things technical are not my strong point.







But Marty really Nikki is right it will not hurt you, but it is best to listen to it as scheduled.BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I may be old but I are an engineer







BQ - you need a stereo or player that has both CD and tape. and I'm old enough to have one (actually two). just like the old days when we made tapes from ...gulp... records (yeah, still got those too)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Marty,Well, Mike says in the booklet not to listen ahead of schedule to the next session, and also, if possible, if you want to re-listen to the same session twice in a day to allow 6 hours between the two listenings. So that let's out repeating the same session. It's not that it's going to "hurt" you, it's just that the sessions and schedule have been worked out over several years to provide the best results.Here are a few options, some of which may have been discussed, but I am in a time crunch, so not reading thru all. First option, of which I personally recommend, is to get a CD player like the walkman type with headphones,(there are ones out there that aren't too bad expense wise) that have on the menu options to set what tracks to play, of course this involves more spending, but it is the best option. I also use the headphones to help focus the sound, and to further help, I put on a small room fan for white noise; works great. (just my own thing I do, not required!)OK, next option, is to take the CD and burn a copy of the first track only, on your computer.... for each of the CDs, so Track One (Session Two) off of CD Two and Track One (Session Four) off of CD Three (CD one is intro,and session one, so not needed there.) So you would have Original CD 1, then Original CD 2, and your burned CD for only the first track, then orginal CD 3 and the burned first track for that.A total of five CDs, but that would solve it.Going from CD to tape requires of course, a tape deck unless you just play to a microphone, but then you get bad sound quality compared to going with line in/out. With tapes, you gotta rewind, and that is a hassle, and they wear out.As far as changing your time of listening, Mike says he has found that it's best to do it when you feel most relaxed and not pressured. Everyone is different in this, but it has been found that most do it before sleep just because it helps you to sleep; it is better to do the sessions according to the best time for you, rather than adjust your time of listening at the mercy of the player, but if all else fails, then this may be an option for you.I am going to bump the info thread again for a newbie, so other questions might be addressed there for you..Take care! ~ Marilyn~Helping Mike to Help Others~


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

Thanks so much for all of the replies and suggestions.Yes, I do listen to them after dinner (about an hour) which has turned out to be the best time. In the morning, I am way to rushed to be able to relax enough, with trying to get ready for work, feed the cats, make sure everything is secure, etc. My husband could come in and turn it off after, but then I would have to remind him and of course, he would forget.I don't I really fall sound asleep, but sometimes I know that I begin to "fade" and then usually wake, maybe a few minutes after it has ended, and then begun again.The idea of burning just that session is a great idea. That, or a small timer.When it is the second session on the cd there is no problem, it's just when it is the first session. Thanks again for your help.Marty


----------

